# Anyone had Fake Scotty Cameron experience?



## JakeWS (May 24, 2016)

Looking at getting myself a Scotty however was thinking about possibly getting one off eBay.

Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with a fake? How easy are they to spot?


----------



## seochris (May 24, 2016)

Yeah I had one a few years ago....bought off ebay.

Did not realise until I came to sell it again and somebody messaged me it was a fake and then when I took a closer look it became obvious. 

So need to be very careful...I always look at the seller and if they only have one sale then beware....


----------



## patricks148 (May 24, 2016)

someone i used to play with at another club had one. it was the most obvious fake you would ever care to see, nothing about it was correct.


----------



## JakeWS (May 24, 2016)

seochris said:



			Yeah I had one a few years ago....bought off ebay.

Did not realise until I came to sell it again and somebody messaged me it was a fake and then when I took a closer look it became obvious. 

So need to be very careful...I always look at the seller and if they only have one sale then beware....
		
Click to expand...

Any tips on what I need to look out for?

Was there no noticeable different in the actual putts you were hitting?


----------



## Curls (May 24, 2016)

Have a look at the bottom of the page for a Scotty fake

http://www.golfbidder.co.uk/golf-advice/220/avoiding-counterfeit-golf-clubs.html

and indeed read the piece, it's hard to spot some fakes, others it's laughable. Never be afraid to ask for more photos to be put up, if the pics in the shade don't show what you'd like it to show then it might not be the only shadey thing.

There are plenty genuine putters on ebay, as with the story above just cos the seller is genuine doesn't mean they've got a fake and don't know it. What you will know is if/when you putt with it, cos an alloy isn't going to feel the same as Scotty steel. If it's a fake and you can prove it you can always return it and get your money back. Ebay will settle in your favour if the buyer is being arsey. You are afforded a level of protection on the Bay, though sometimes it's a pain getting through the settlement process.


----------



## seochris (May 24, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			Any tips on what I need to look out for?

Was there no noticeable different in the actual putts you were hitting?
		
Click to expand...

Everything about a Scotty is perfect....so get loads of photos and examine the script and font and colour.  As Jake has already said ebay will protect you against a fake if its proven and as far as i understand Titleist regularly troll the ebay pages looking for fakes.

My advert was removed by ebay after the guy who recognized it for being a fake copied Titleist on the mail and titleist got ebay to take it off the auction...it was all a bit embarrassing really....

Anyway learnt my lesson well....


----------



## brendy (May 24, 2016)

If you want to see the fakes to compare, get over to aliexpress and search newport putters.
There seems to be two levels of fakeness, cheap and less cheap in the Scottys.
The really cheap ones are poor, cast bubbles and marks are a dead giveaway. If the model has weights fitted and you can get your hands on it, they are painted on and are not removable..
The less cheap but still cheap Scottys have real weights and milled faces etc. To be fair, they do look well but still fakes.


----------



## Hendy (May 24, 2016)

Am sure there have been alot of people done on eBay thinking they picked up a Scotty Cameron cheap and ended up with a Cameron Scott that sits closed at the toe and open at the heel.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (May 24, 2016)

yes i got one off ebay and it was fake. it was easy to tell straight away. should add i've bought a couple of dozen scotties of ebay and this was the only one that was fake. giveaways to look out for:
1. Non scotty grip - the fake grips tend to be low quality and a dead giveaway so someone moving one on will often change it
2. Shaft band - fakes tend to have the shaft band around the front not around the back of the shaft so look if its been moved
3. Studio Select models seemed to turn up fake more often as far as i can see - older models not so much - later models had laser etching on the shaft and holograms so harder to fake
4. The headcover seems harder to fake than the putter - a fake headcover is usually pretty obvious as it will be out of proportion and look flimsy
5. New still in wrapper - scotty heads aren't wrapped so if you see one new like this stay away
6. Titleist script - a difficult one for the fakers to get right. Might look a little odd on a fake one.
7. Magnetic attraction - obviously you can only check this once you have it, but a stainless steel scotty shouldn't attract a magnet (not unheard of for them to be magnetic, but it is a good starting point for spotting a fake as per Scotty Cameron himself)

So my basic rule would be it will likely be ok if it is:
1. Used
2. Has original grip
3. Has original headcover


----------



## JakeWS (May 24, 2016)

Okay fairy comprehensive list there, hopefully I can dodge a fake. Cheers for the help everyone..

Might end up buying one then sending it off for Scotty himself to customise it and authenticate.


----------



## Ethan (May 24, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			Okay fairy comprehensive list there, hopefully I can dodge a fake. Cheers for the help everyone..

Might end up buying one then sending it off for Scotty himself to customise it and authenticate.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't bother to authenticate a retail or custom, only a collectible. If you are going to do so, you can buy one from a US seller, create an online order in your name for the customisation, have them ship it to the Studio and it will be shipped back to you. Get a Custom Shop head over while you are at it.


----------



## JakeWS (May 24, 2016)

Ethan said:



			I wouldn't bother to authenticate a retail or custom, only a collectible. If you are going to do so, you can buy one from a US seller, create an online order in your name for the customisation, have them ship it to the Studio and it will be shipped back to you. Get a Custom Shop head over while you are at it.
		
Click to expand...

Just priced up my custom order and it was $570 haha, might have to save for a few months!


----------



## t0m (May 24, 2016)

Ask questions look for the correct head cover and ask for better photos if there poor quality trying to hide something


----------



## connor (May 24, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			Okay fairy comprehensive list there, hopefully I can dodge a fake. Cheers for the help everyone..

Might end up buying one then sending it off for Scotty himself to customise it and authenticate.
		
Click to expand...

If it's fake they don't send it back just so your aware.
There is a titleist approved customisation called custom Cameron. They are based in Scotland. 
Worth giving them a shout if you want some work doing


----------



## JakeWS (May 25, 2016)

connor said:



			If it's fake they don't send it back just so your aware.
There is a titleist approved customisation called custom Cameron. They are based in Scotland. 
Worth giving them a shout if you want some work doing
		
Click to expand...

Personally I thank you, however my bank balance does not looking at some of their putters!


----------



## seochris (May 25, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			Personally I thank you, however my bank balance does not looking at some of their putters!
		
Click to expand...

Which one/s are you considering.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 25, 2016)

So is my Â£250 Spotty Cameron a fake then?


----------



## Curls (May 25, 2016)

drive4show said:



			So is my Â£250 Spotty Cameron a fake then?  

Click to expand...

Has it got 4 Spots on the back? If so, it's the real deal buddy, that's where it got it's name from.


----------



## JakeWS (May 25, 2016)

seochris said:



			Which one/s are you considering.
		
Click to expand...

https://customcameron.co.uk/product...04-club-cameron-headcover?variant=16835727493

I literally can't even stop looking at it, looks like a thing of beauty, but probably even too nice to take on course.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 26, 2016)

drive4show said:



			So is my Â£250 Spotty Cameron a fake then?  

Click to expand...

Yes, its a copy by Acne.


----------



## Ethan (May 26, 2016)

If you have a retail Cameron, shipping to the US is not really worth it. There are various UK places which will do a nice restoration and custom job on them for you for a lot less money. I used this guy for a restoration on a Limited Edition Napa and it turned out very well at reasonable cost. Quick too.

http://golfclubrefurbs.vpweb.co.uk

If you have a Tour/Circle T/rare Cameron, you can't afford not to have the refurb done by Cameron or you will destroy the value. Many collectors even prefer collectible putters to be kept in their original condition, even if that means a bit of wear and tear.


----------



## JakeWS (May 26, 2016)

Ethan said:



			If you have a retail Cameron, shipping to the US is not really worth it. There are various UK places which will do a nice restoration and custom job on them for you for a lot less money. I used this guy for a restoration on a Limited Edition Napa and it turned out very well at reasonable cost. Quick too.

http://golfclubrefurbs.vpweb.co.uk

If you have a Tour/Circle T/rare Cameron, you can't afford not to have the refurb done by Cameron or you will destroy the value. Many collectors even prefer collectible putters to be kept in their original condition, even if that means a bit of wear and tear.
		
Click to expand...

They are quite close to me as well may have a look thanks.

Whoever has had the Scotty done in Zombie Green on the home page should have it taken off them however.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 29, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			They are quite close to me as well may have a look thanks.

Whoever has had the Scotty done in Zombie Green on the home page should have it taken off them however.
		
Click to expand...


I have just sent him a ping Sonoma putter, getting it done in matt black with zombie green lettering.


----------



## JakeWS (May 29, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I have just sent him a ping Sonoma putter, getting it done in matt black with zombie green lettering.  

Click to expand...

Haha post some pictures if you don't mind interested to see his work.


----------



## Mike07 (May 29, 2016)

Ethan said:



			I used this guy for a restoration on a Limited Edition Napa and it turned out very well at reasonable cost. Quick too.

http://golfclubrefurbs.vpweb.co.uk

Click to expand...

Ethan, how do you rate these guys? A bit more information would be greatly appreciated. Finally got hold of a SC mil spec 350g which I'll be getting customed. Certainly not paying the high costs for custom shop but have been speaking to PJ Putters. Any thoughts on these guys.

To the OP... I bought a worn Newport 2012 from ebay, but was a pro shop selling off their rental stock. Got a bargain.


----------



## JakeWS (May 29, 2016)

Mike07 said:



			Ethan, how do you rate these guys? A bit more information would be greatly appreciated. Finally got hold of a SC mil spec 350g which I'll be getting customed. Certainly not paying the high costs for custom shop but have been speaking to PJ Putters. Any thoughts on these guys.

To the OP... I bought a worn Newport 2012 from ebay, but was a pro shop selling off their rental stock. Got a bargain.
		
Click to expand...

Haha don't suppose you fancy selling it to me for a bargain since you have a new one


----------



## Mike07 (May 29, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			Haha don't suppose you fancy selling it to me for a bargain since you have a new one 

Click to expand...

Been making more putts than ever with the second hand scotty... Once it starts missing check your post


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 30, 2016)

Mike07 said:



			Ethan, how do you rate these guys? A bit more information would be greatly appreciated. Finally got hold of a SC mil spec 350g which I'll be getting customed. Certainly not paying the high costs for custom shop but have been speaking to PJ Putters. Any thoughts on these guys.

To the OP... I bought a worn Newport 2012 from ebay, but was a pro shop selling off their rental stock. Got a bargain.
		
Click to expand...

I havn't seen his work yet buts his communication is first class, sending my ping off to him today.


----------



## guest100718 (May 30, 2016)

your worried about being sold a fake from ebay. You'll still be worried that whatever you buy is a fake. The answer is dont buy from ebay.


----------



## garyinderry (May 30, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I havn't seen his work yet buts his communication is first class, sending my ping off to him today.
		
Click to expand...

I had a Mizuno putter done by him.  It was over a year ago and it still looks pretty good.   he has a new profess now which is supposed to far better for holding the finish. 


Reasonably priced and great communication as mentioned.   will use again.   he has a Facebook page where he shows off his latest creations.


----------



## Mike07 (May 30, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			I had a Mizuno putter done by him.  It was over a year ago and it still looks pretty good.   he has a new profess now which is supposed to far better for holding the finish. 


Reasonably priced and great communication as mentioned.   will use again.   he has a Facebook page where he shows off his latest creations.
		
Click to expand...


Have you got a link?


----------



## garyinderry (May 30, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/Golfclubrefurbs


----------

